# XML hochgestellte Zeichen übergeben



## chrissy (29. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe mein XML richtig zu erstellen, habe ich nun ein neues Problem.
In meiner (Java) Application habe ich einige Labels die tiefgestellte Zeichen enthalten.
Dafür übergebe ich folgenden String an das Label: <html><font>A<sub>c</sub> </font> und dann wird das richtig dargestellt.
Wenn ich nun den Text des Labels auslese und in mein XML schreibe, steht da die gleiche Zeile drin, wird allerdings dann nicht umgesetzt ... Wie muss ich das denn markieren, dass es richtig dargestellt wird???

Danke 
chrissy


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2007)

Wo darstellen?
XML ist plain text, das wird nicht formatiert  :shock:


----------



## chrissy (29. Mrz 2007)

ok ... sorry hab vergessen zu sagen, dass ich das XML nutze um daraus mit einem xslt zusammen ein PDF zu erzeugen. (Tool: Oracle XML Publisher). 
Kann man das dann überhaupt irgendwie realisieren???

danke


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2007)

Was hast du erwartet das passiert?
Das sind erstmal nur Tags die du da rein schreibst, entscheidend ist die Tranfsormation die du durchführst.


----------



## chrissy (29. Mrz 2007)

vom Prinzip her war mir schon klar, das es so rauskommt, deswegen die Frage, wie muss ich es formatieren, dass es richtig rauskommt.


----------



## Houseangel (29. Mrz 2007)

Dazu müsste man wissen wie dein XML und den XSLT aussieht. Generell musst du halt im XSLT festlegen, dass wenn ein bestimmtes Tag im XML auftritt, dieses (bzw. dessen Inhalt) beim Umwandeln in HTML mit seinem <sub></sub> umgeben wird.


----------



## chrissy (29. Mrz 2007)

Hi Houseangel,

alleine die Aussage das ich es in meinem xslt abhandeln muss reicht mir schon. Das  war der Denkanstoss den ich brauchte.

Danke


----------

